# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Nơi tập trung các món cần trao đổi.

## huanpt

Mình có vài thứ thừa thãi và vài cái cần có. Thừa vứt đi thì tiếc, cần có thì không có tiền mua.
Đăng trao đổi thì chẳng biết đối tác mình có cái gì.
Quan trọng là sau 1 thời gian thì chỉm nghỉm và lại quay lại từ đầu : "...Mình có vài thứ thừa thãi và vài cái cần có..."

Mình lập file này, ai có nhu cầu thì bơi vào, tìm tòi lục lọi, để cho nó khớp lệnh dễ hơn.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...-pc/edit#gid=0

----------

CKD

----------

